# Glutathione Depletion And CFS



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Posted to the Co-Cure Mailing List:


> quote: Is Glutathione depletion an important part of the pathogenesis of ChronicFatigue SyndromeRichard A. Van Konynenburg, Ph.D. (Independent Researcher)Email: richvank###aol.comPaper presented at the AACFS Seventh International ConferenceMadison, WisconsinOctober 8-10, 2004--------------------------------------------Introduction------------WHAT IS GLUTATHIONE? [Refs. 1--5]" A tripeptide composed of the amino acids glutamic acid, cysteine, andglycine. Its molecular weight is 307.33 Da." Found in all cells in the body, in the bile, in the epithelial liningfluid of the lungs, and, at much smaller concentrations, in the blood." The predominant nonprotein thiol (molecule containing an S-H or sulfhydrylgroup) in cells." Its active form is the chemically reduced form, called "GSH."" GSH is compartmentalized, with concentrations ranging from 0.5 to 10millimolar in various organs and cell types." GSH serves as a substrate for enzymes, including the glutathioneperoxidases and the glutathione-S-transferases." When oxidized, two glutathione molecules join together via a disulfidebond to form "oxidized glutathione," or "glutathione disulfide," referred toas "GSSG."" Inside cells, the concentration of GSSG is normally maintained at lessthan 1% of total glutathione by the enzyme glutathione reductase, which ispowered by NADPH, produced by the pentose phosphate shunt, part of normalcarbohydrate metabolism.WHAT ARE SOME OF THE FUNCTIONS OF GLUTATHIONE (GSH)? [Refs. 1--5]" Maintains proper oxidation-reduction (redox) potential inside cells. Redoxaffects the oxidation state of sulfur in enzymes, and thus affects the ratesof biochemical reactions in cells." Scavenges peroxides and oxidizing free radicals directly and also servesas the basis for the antioxidant network." Performs Phase II detoxication of heavy metals (such as mercury),organophosphate pesticides, chlorinated hydrocarbon solvents, estradiol,prostaglandins, leukotrienes, acetaminophen, and other foreign andendogenous toxins." Stores and transports cysteine throughout the body." Transports amino acids, especially cystine into kidney cells." Regulates the cell cycle, DNA and protein synthesis and proteolysis, andgene expression." Regulates signal transduction." Participates in bile production." Protects thyroid cells from self-generated hydrogen peroxide.In carrying out several of the above functions, GSH plays very importantroles in (1) maintaining mitochondrial function and integrity, (2)regulating cell proliferation, and (3) supporting the immune system.-------------------------------------------The Full 33 pages paper can be downloaded as PDF Document at: http://www.cfsresearch.org/cfs/research/treatment/26nf.htm For Discussion of this and other research, visit our Forum at: http://forum.cfsresearch.org/


----------

